# roll over image function?



## brickyardd (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey Forum
I have a question? What is it called when your able to roll over an image on your web-page and the image enlarges without you double clicking. And is this program or process very expensive to have on your site?


----------



## darwyn (Feb 28, 2006)

It's simply called a rollover...in Dreamweaver you set it up with a SwapImage command.

It's a fairly standard button effect and no, it's not expensive at all...or I should say, it shouldn't incur any "extra" cost to setting up a normal website.


----------



## brickyardd (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Brian. I appreciate the info. So, when I explain this process to the person doing my webpae ,I should simply ask for the "rollover effect".


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

brickyardd said:


> Thanks Brian. I appreciate the info. So, when I explain this process to the person doing my webpae ,I should simply ask for the "rollover effect".


Sometimes it's called a mouseover effect


----------



## darwyn (Feb 28, 2006)

Well, if that someone is indeed a web designer, yes "rollover effect" or "mouseover" is the correct terminology and something they should know.


----------



## brickyardd (Jul 27, 2007)

thanks to both..


----------



## Mymil (Nov 23, 2006)

It looks like you want exactly this (only with images instead of links, which is big deal at all): Dynamic Drive DHTML Scripts- Image w/ description tooltip

PrintMonkey pointed me in that direction.


----------



## brickyardd (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Joe
Thats exactly what Im talking about. Good example.


----------

